# 2010 Florida Osceola Hunt



## usafHUNT (Jul 26, 2009)

I'm not an outfitter, nor do I want to go pay anyone to shoot a turkey on their land. I am however in the military and there is a huge bombing range, Avon Park, about 45 minutes from where I'm stationed in Tampa that I have access to. Didn't know if anyone would want to team up and hunt this coming spring, or if anyone was already in Florida and wanted to meet up. I can provide you with gun/ammo (12ga or 16ga) transportation to/from the airport and hunting grounds, and a place to stay with meals and lots of cheap beer to drink if you're interested. Only thing I ask in return is that you give me a little gas money. Figured I'd put this out there, as Florida is the only place in the world you'll be able to hunt an Osceola. Let me know either with a PM or email at [email protected] and we'll see what we can't set up. Like I said, figured I'd put this out there.

Thanks,

Ryan


----------

